# Audi Connect & Sat Nav #nightmare



## connor0431 (Feb 24, 2013)

Guys,

I got a 64 reg TT so probably one of the first off the line which has sat nav and Audi connect (tech pack).

Now here comes my issue haha!

So I have been trying to connect Audi connect, and got a SIM card however strangely as this sounds the thing wouldn't go in the SIM slot lol..I have tried everything even personal hotspot which didn't work but I did manage to connect my home WiFi (had to turn data module off to search for a network) and I managed to input in my 8 digit pin but it comes up 'service unavailable please try later'. Any ideas on this?

As for the sat nav it's mega old as the nav database version is V03959801ES 0086 ECE 2014/2015, there's no SD card in the car either. I thought they come with a SD card?
I have read through some of the posts but I'm so confused about how I can get this updated. Any idiots guide would be great 

Cheers in advance!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

just update via USB, follow the prompts on audi, its fool proof. You will be able to download the latest map based on the release date of the car - +3years. You won't get the 2021 maps.

Audi connect is just for online services, nothing to do with maps.


----------



## connor0431 (Feb 24, 2013)

I checked this and my Audi says..

No updates available
There are currently no map packages stored in the system for your vehicle. We are working on making these available to you as soon as possible.

Surely this isn't right?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

They may remove them after a while, but your dealer should be able to update if not to the last eligible map download. But given the update will be 3yo regardless not much point tbh.

Other option is you could pay for an update to the licence and get the latest ones installed. Again, that's via dealer.

You can find them in places on the internet or VW, but you won't be able to load a map beyond the licence period set in the car. You can view this under licences.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

..or extend the license validity to 2030 and then install updated maps from VW site (or even uploading map file coming from another TT owner who has the 3-year of free updates)


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> ..or extend the license validity to 2030 and then install updated maps from VW site (or even uploading map file coming from another TT owner who has the 3-year of free updates)


Now you got me interested!

I did find out why they weren't available on my audi and apparently you need to use another explorer other than google chrome.

have you got any instructions on this, I'm a bit of noob at this i'm afraid.

Uploading from another TT owner surely Audi would be on top of this?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

lots of info on this subject in the FW thread

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &start=630
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &start=705



Connor04 said:


> Now you got me interested!
> 
> I did find out why they weren't available on my audi and apparently you need to use another explorer other than google chrome.
> 
> ...


----------



## connor0431 (Feb 24, 2013)

I downloaded the latest version I could from myAudi which was 2017, extracted it on to a USB stick inserted into the car and it's unreadable, done this twice and no change :/

Any ideas?


----------



## Tebor123 (Sep 20, 2014)

Check the file structure on your USB. The metainfo2.txt file must be in the root of the USB.

Also check for any hidden files especially is you use a Mac.


----------



## connor0431 (Feb 24, 2013)

Tebor123 said:


> Check the file structure on your USB. The metainfo2.txt file must be in the root of the USB.
> 
> Also check for any hidden files especially is you use a Mac.


As soon as I open the USB it has 2 folder then two other files of which that metainfo2.txt files is one..
I plugged it in turned the ignition on and it still says unreadable :/


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

according to the latest map (2021) I downloaded from myaudi and uploaded to my TT, there is a 5th file with XML extension


----------



## connor0431 (Feb 24, 2013)

kevin#34 said:


> according to the latest map (2021) I downloaded from myaudi and uploaded to my TT, there is a 5th file with XML extension


Any chance you can share those files , literally losing the will to live with this one as emailed audi support as well..


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

here you are
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 1#p9469871


----------



## connor0431 (Feb 24, 2013)

kevin#34 said:


> here you are
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 1#p9469871


Really appreciate this! Will give it ago tomorrow.


----------



## connor0431 (Feb 24, 2013)

Finally got it working!

Apparently it doesn't like USB sticks, worked first time with an SD Card.. 
now have 2017 maps wooohoo.. was unable to update to 2021 so need to look further into that..

Need to look into how can update the software version now


----------



## Tebor123 (Sep 20, 2014)

The 'Firmware Update' thread has all the info you need.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

same as above



connor0431 said:


> Finally got it working!
> 
> Apparently it doesn't like USB sticks, worked first time with an SD Card..
> now have 2017 maps wooohoo.. *was unable to update to 2021 so need to look further into that..
> ...


----------



## TTpiloti (Oct 9, 2020)

connor0431 said:


> I downloaded the latest version I could from myAudi which was 2017, extracted it on to a USB stick inserted into the car and it's unreadable, done this twice and no change :/
> 
> Any ideas?


Where on myaudi does it list map updates? The previous owner of my car didn't bother to update the map files - doh! So I still have 2016 maps. The only thing I can find being offered in the myaudi shop is a connect extension?


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Features, map update


----------



## TTpiloti (Oct 9, 2020)

chelspeed said:


> Features, map update


Thanks, but... there doesn't seem to be a Features option in the android version of myaudi?


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

I've only ever downloaded maps from the pc version of myaudi. How are you going to save the maps to an sd card on a phone? Or do android phones have sd slots, apple person here.


----------



## TTpiloti (Oct 9, 2020)

chelspeed said:


> I've only ever downloaded maps from the pc version of myaudi. How are you going to save the maps to an sd card on a phone? Or do android phones have sd slots, apple person here.


Good point well made... the pc version I've seen so far just takes you to the audi id account page rather than myaudi.


----------



## TTpiloti (Oct 9, 2020)

chelspeed said:


> I've only ever downloaded maps from the pc version of myaudi. How are you going to save the maps to an sd card on a phone? Or do android phones have sd slots, apple person here.


Sussed it - thanks for pointing me in the right direction


----------



## connor0431 (Feb 24, 2013)

TTpiloti said:


> chelspeed said:
> 
> 
> > I've only ever downloaded maps from the pc version of myaudi. How are you going to save the maps to an sd card on a phone? Or do android phones have sd slots, apple person here.
> ...


Awesome 
What's the latest you can download?
I tried doing a 2021 update yesterday but didn't recognise it, currently at 2017.. feel like it needs a software update.

Need to look into this as Audi want £265 to update to latest pack..


----------



## TTpiloti (Oct 9, 2020)

connor0431 said:


> TTpiloti said:
> 
> 
> > chelspeed said:
> ...


2018/19 for me - better than the 2016 I've currently got. £265 is a bit much. The wife's x3 was £50 from bmw for the 2020 map.


----------



## connor0431 (Feb 24, 2013)

mine was 2015 when i collected the car.

Is that downlaod something you can share at all?


----------



## TTpiloti (Oct 9, 2020)

connor0431 said:


> mine was 2015 when i collected the car.
> 
> Is that downlaod something you can share at all?


I would if myaudi would let me download it... when I select download for the map data, I get an error - Failed loading mapcare installer- happens with Chrome and Edge. Have to say Audi's applications are pants.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

layer 7 error...


----------



## TTpiloti (Oct 9, 2020)

Toshiba said:


> layer 7 error...


What's the resolution?


----------



## connor0431 (Feb 24, 2013)

So I updated to version 1339 and it appears the options under WiFi settings have changed :/

Previously there used to be a client function I think, can't quite remember what it was called but it appears that since the update this has changed the WiFi setting section :/.

I'm not entirely sure how I connect to the wifi now, does anyone have any ideas?

Just trying to sort Audi connect, I do have a sim coming but want to try the wifi as well.

Would welcome any input from anyone


----------

